# Problem with silent hill 4!!



## Faraaz (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi, I hav bought silent hill 4 on cd. there are three cds. I have installed the 3 cds. I needed to decompressed the files after installation. After than when i run the game i got the message saying "The game is not properly installed". What should i do? Why is that so? How should i install the game? Please help. Thanks.


----------

